

Samsung drops lawsuit against Apple - headShrinker
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/07/02/samsung-apple-idUSN1E76101620110702

======
tzs
Technically yes, but not really.

The judge suggested that it would be more efficient judicially if Samsung were
to drop the separate suit it filed against Apple shortly after Apple sued
Samsung, and instead bring its claims as counterclaims in Apple's suit.

That is what they are doing.

------
sandipc
maybe Samsung can't afford to lose Apple as a customer, given the $7.8 billion
in sales it provided last year?

